# تكلفة



## Ali.h

One of my dictionaries spells the word "cost" thus:

*تَكْلِفَة*

And my other dictionary spells it thus:

*تَكْلُفَة*

Notice in the first spelling there is a kasrah below the lam and in the second spelling there is a dammah above the lam. So which spelling is correct?!


----------



## mu3taz

Hi

Although they are used interchangeably to mean "cost", in classical Arabic both of them doesn't actually mean "cost"...

you can use the word ثمن = cost


----------



## Ali.h

mu3taz said:


> Hi
> 
> Although they are used interchangeably to mean "cost", in classical Arabic both of them doesn't actually mean "cost"...
> 
> you can use the word ثمن = cost


 
Thank you for your informative comment but it does not really answer my question.


----------



## xebonyx

Ali.h said:


> One of my dictionaries spells the word "cost" thus:
> 
> *تَكْلِفَة*
> 
> And my other dictionary spells it thus:
> 
> *تَكْلُفَة*
> 
> Notice in the first spelling there is a kasrah below the lam and in the second spelling there is a dammah above the lam. So which spelling is correct?!



The spelling I'm familiar with is the first, taklifah. I've haven't seen the latter before.


----------



## AFN

I want to know the name of the dictionary where you found the word تَكْلُفَة if that possible ^^".


----------



## Salem-F

At my knowledge the word  *تَكْلِفَة *is the right word "with kasrah".


----------



## Mahaodeh

Maybe the common mistake تكلُفة with a Damma comes from the fact that كُلفة is with a Damma.

الوسيط ولسان العرب وتاج العروس والمحيط والغني all use تكلِفة; can you tell us the name of the dictionary that mentioned it with a Damma?


----------



## Ali.h

Mahaodeh said:


> Maybe the common mistake تكلُفة with a Damma comes from the fact that كُلفة is with a Damma.
> 
> الوسيط ولسان العرب وتاج العروس والمحيط والغني all use تكلِفة; can you tell us the name of the dictionary that mentioned it with a Damma?


 
It is actually a dictionary software on my ipod.


----------



## AFN

*السلام عليكم ^^

ok to make clear to you brother Ali :



look Both words are valid تَكْلِفَة & تَكْلُفَة

but one of these two words used most than  the other

and i ask a teacher in my university and here answer was :
المصدر من وزن فعَّل يكون على تفعيل ، وقد يأتي على وزن تَفْعِلة إذا كان الفعل مهموز اللام . مثل خطَّأ تخطئة . لكن هناك بعض الأفعال الصحيحة السالمة جاءت على تفعيل وتَفْعِلة مثل جرَّب تجريب و تجرِبة بكسر الراء وكذلك تكميل وتكملة بكسر الميم وبناءً على ذلك فإن المصدر من كَلَّف هو تكليف وقد يأتي على تَكْلِفة بكسر اللام ولا يكون بضمها .


hope that help you 



















*​


----------



## Ali.h

AFN said:


> *السلام عليكم ^^*​
> 
> *ok to make clear to you brother Ali :*​
> 
> 
> *look Both words are valid تَكْلِفَة & تَكْلُفَة*​
> *but one of these two words used most than the other*​
> *and i ask a teacher in my university and here answer was :*
> *المصدر من وزن فعَّل يكون على تفعيل ، وقد يأتي على وزن تَفْعِلة إذا كان الفعل مهموز اللام . مثل خطَّأ تخطئة . لكن هناك بعض الأفعال الصحيحة السالمة جاءت على تفعيل وتَفْعِلة مثل جرَّب تجريب و تجرِبة بكسر الراء وكذلك تكميل وتكملة بكسر الميم وبناءً على ذلك فإن المصدر من كَلَّف هو تكليف وقد يأتي على تَكْلِفة بكسر اللام ولا يكون بضمها .*​
> 
> *hope that help you *​


 



Can you please translate it for me?


----------



## Mahaodeh

AFN, on what basis do you say that they are both valid?!!! Dictionaries act as if the one with the Damma does not exist (only the one with fat7a is listed); and your professor at university has just told you that it may be بكسر اللام and may _*NOT*_ be with a Damma?

Both from our proof as well as yours we can safely deduct that the one with Damma is wrong and the correct maSdar is with kasra, hence, not both are valid, only the one with kasra is; the one with Damma is a common mistake.


----------



## AFN

Mahaodeh said:


> AFN, on what basis do you say that they are both valid?!!! Dictionaries act as if the one with the Damma does not exist (only the one with fat7a is listed); and your professor at university has just told you that it may be بكسر اللام and may _*NOT*_ be with a Damma?
> 
> Both from our proof as well as yours we can safely deduct that the one with Damma is wrong and the correct maSdar is with kasra, hence, not both are valid, only the one with kasra is; the one with Damma is a common mistake.




*sorry*

*you are right !!!*

*how did i wrote this ..*

*realllllllly sorry all of you specially Ali *

*( and the reason is that I hear the tow form in my daily  life)*

<Although I looked in dictionaries myself before I ask here 
anyway it's my fault
​


----------



## AFN

Ali.h said:


> Can you please translate it for me?



The English translation by ​ 

xebonyx 

thank you very much for translating this 




The maSdar from wazn "fa'ala" (*فعَّل*)is in the form "taf3iil", and it might be "taf3ilah" if the verb's third radical is a hamza. But there are some sound verbs that are taf3iil or taf3iilah, for example, jarraba; "tajriib" and "tajribah" (with a kasra over the raa'). This also holds true with "takmiil" and "takmilah" (with a kasra over the meem). Because of this, the maSdar of the verb "kallafa" is "takliif", and might be as the form "taklifah" (with a kasra over the laam) and not with a Damma.





​


----------



## amina_dz

both are correct and you can use it both
 you can trust me cuz i'm from the arabic world
algerian girl


----------



## ghad

hi 

i guess the the word   بالكسرة) تكلِفة is more like cost (ثمن)

but I had this suspicion that the word  بالضمة) تكلـُفة   is somehow related to affectation التكلُّف
and it mean the cost too , but more like emotionally i guess

that's why we say    : تكلُفة العناء 
and not (usually) say : تكلِفة العناء


----------



## Mahaodeh

أهلا بكما يا أمينة وجاد
أخشى أنكما مخطئان، الكلمة بالضم مجرد خطأ شائع ولا يوجد في اللغة اشتقاق كهذا كما أوضح أي أف أن

أما بالنسبة للعلاقة بين التكلفة والتكلُّف، فالعلاقة هي أن التكلُّف مطاوعة للتكليف أو التكلفة ولا أظن الخطأ جاء من هنا لأن هذا الاشتقاق عادي فلما لا يوجد الخطأ في كلمات أخرى؟ (مثل توسِعة وتوسُّع) وإن كان الاحتمال واردا إلا أنني أرجح أن يكون بسبب كلمة كُلفَة وهو الاسم من الفعل المجرد كَلِفَ ويعني المشقّة التي يتكلفها المرء والمعنى كما ترى قريب من الكلفة كثيرا لذا أظن والله أعلم أن الخطأ من هنا


----------



## ghad

شكرا ممدوح ,
أعتقد أنك على حق


----------

